# [FreeNAS] Problem on rescan with Owncloud



## okaenrique (Aug 2, 2015)

```
FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE-p16 (FREENAS.amd64) #1 r281084+74d0d7a
```

Hi!

I get this problem when I rescan data on Owncloud

I have Owncloud latest version on FreeBSD and PHP 5.4.43


```
root@owncloud_1:/usr/local/www/owncloud # sudo -u www php occ files:scan
An unhandled exception has been thrown:
OC\HintException: [0]: Missing memcache class \OC\Memcache\APCu for local cache (Is the matching PHP module installed and enabled ?)
```

Any help ?


----------



## protocelt (Aug 2, 2015)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------



## okaenrique (Aug 2, 2015)

protocelt said:


> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/



The problem not on Owncloud but in my OS


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 2, 2015)

If FreeNAS is missing a PHP module for Owncloud then you are really at the hands of how FreeNAS packages its Owncloud port.  I don't believe anything can be done in the FreeBSD Forums and I would suggest asking on the FreeNAS forums.


----------

